# Homemade Side Quiver – How to.



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just another of many ways to make one of these handy quivers. This is going to take several posts so stand by, I ain't too fast on the keyboard.

I have some polycarbonate plastic tubes (like Flexan, they will not break) given to me by Jake Allen and decided I would try to make a quiver or two out of them. As I got into the process I decided to do a little build along in the event some of you may want to try it. They will make great quivers for kids and my second one will be for my granddaughter.

You can get the shipping tubes at most any office supply store if you are not lucky enough to know someone like Jake that occasionally goes dumpster diving at work where they throw them away.

When I started I wasn't really sure how I was going to go about it and/or how I was going to cover it. Sometimes it's just best to jump into a project and not worry too much about what's ahead, besides, I'm kind of good at not planning ahead.

First thing you ought to do is make a paper cutout to use as a pattern for your opening. You will get a more uniform pattern if you fold the paper twice over itself and cut one quarter of the pattern. Size depends on your preferences but my pattern was 9” long x 3.25” wide. I taped the pattern where I wanted it on the tube then used a hot knife cut it out. I suppose you can cut it out other ways but the hot knife went pretty well other than the odors of the burning plastic.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2010)

After the cutout I drilled holes about a quarter of an inch apart all around the cutout so I could lace the material I later discovered I wanted to use for the covering. That material happened to be a bow sock that fit perfectly snug over the tube so I sacrificed it for the project.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2010)

Once I established the length of the sock I needed I cut it then used Gorilla glue to glue the ends down to the bottom end of the tube. I let this dry then cut a thin piece of leather to go over the end and glued it on. I set the tube on it's glued end on the floor and put a weight on the top end to create good pressure for a flat glue job both with the cloth and the leather. You may need to tie it up against something to keep it from falling over while the glue dries. Once all was dry I pulled the sock snug from the top end and used electrical tape to secure the top end of the sock but may lace it later.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2010)

Using a sharp knife I cut the material for the hole much like you would for a pie. I then cut off all the unwanted material about 1/2 inch from the edge of the tube hole. This allowed me to fold it back under the edge for the lacing. 

I used a 100% cotton black cordage that is supposed to look like leather and is some really tough stuff for the lacing but of course artificial sinew or even leather strips would work as well. I went around it twice, once one direction then again the other direction to better fold and secure the cloth edge inside the tube.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2010)

I added a leather strap which of course can be done in any number of ways and with the exception of doing something with the upper end cap and putting a piece of foam in the head end it is done.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 22, 2010)

How many are you makeing?


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice Al!


----------



## gurn (Jan 22, 2010)

Al, Thank you for taking the time to share your talents.
The finished quiver looks great!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 22, 2010)

Al, that looks really really good!!!!! I'm taking notes!!! I have some of that same pipe and was hard for me to cut, but your way seems better than how I tried. I like the holes around the opening to stitch too!!!!I love the pattern of the material looks real nice for either boy or girl to use!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks all!



Longstreet1 said:


> How many are you makeing?



Well, the bow sock will make two full size quivers so I have another one to finish because half a bow sock ain't gonna do me much good any other way that I can think of.
I think I will do the one for my granddaughter using a pink material versus the bow sock. I may end up roughing up the surface of the tube and just gluing the material on, not sure yet.

Jake Allen has made a few so maybe he will post up some pic's of the ones he made and explain how he did it.

Unless you pad the inside somehow they can be a bit noisy but for the kids especially that really won't matter. One thing for sure is that they are very light in weight.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 22, 2010)

And waterproof!


----------



## devolve (Jan 22, 2010)

nice! and cheap, i like it. I need one for sunday at amicalola. maybe I will be doing the same thing tomorrow night.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 22, 2010)

great idea al! i like the" southwest" style of fleece.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it Al!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2010)

Great job buddy!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I was searching the internet for a how to for one of these yesterday. Why I didn't look here first I don't know. I brought home a tube yesterday and this morning found this thread. The tip about how to make the template was very helpful. All I need now is to find some foam to put in the bottom before I seal it up.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Al.  It's always good when someone shares what they know.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 25, 2010)

*You just had to have been there*

Great tutorial Al. 

So did you ever get a chance to sew a cover on that thing so your arrows wouldn't fall out? 

.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Great tutorial Al.
> 
> So did you ever get a chance to sew a cover on that thing so your arrows wouldn't fall out?
> 
> .



 NO. But I think I have it figured out now to avoid that in the future. Sure was light weight carrying it.

I was wondering how long it would take before that pic showed up.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 25, 2010)

Al33 said:


> NO. But I think I have it figured out now to avoid that in the future. Sure was light weight carrying it.
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take before that pic showed up.



 John's being ugly once again!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool quiver AL!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 26, 2010)

I like it Al nice colors too


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 29, 2010)

I like that quiver. Thanks for the build along.

Ed


----------

